# NEED HELP I move in Pasadena



## sachadipoi (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everybody,
I'need some help to find a Basketball Team or a Basketball League to play in Pasadena or Los Angeles, I'move end of november.

Currently I play in the second Division of Swiss Basketball league (this is the league ranking in switzerland Highest to the lower - A league - B league - first dicision - second division - Third division - Fourth division - etc...
The second league isn't a professional league but some of oldest A-league and B-League player plays here.

Why I'm searching for a team? because I love the team spirit of real Championship 

Thank you for your precious help
Sacha


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

www.nba.com/lakers


----------



## sachadipoi (Jun 29, 2015)

The draft is ended ;-) but I'm serious, I'm searching for an amateur championship where to play


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you could always try google

http://www.labasketball-league.com/


----------



## sachadipoi (Jun 29, 2015)

I already asked Google Thanks..., but I would like to have your personal experience and info about...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

have you ever driven in Pasadena? their roads are terrible


----------



## sachadipoi (Jun 29, 2015)

how that can help me?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

sachadipoi said:


> how that can help me?


It builds character. It's a rough road to the big time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.pasadenabasketball.net/

P.S. I love Old Town Pasadena.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Basel said:


> http://www.pasadenabasketball.net/
> 
> P.S. I love Old Town Pasadena.


a lot of people are at the old town at night in summer.


----------

